# La borsa da uomo. Al pari dell'infradito?



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Ok, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a questi livelli, ma si.

Sto pensando di comprarmi una borsa da uomo.

Non so più dove mettere tutti gli ammenicoli che abitualmente ci si porta dietro,
cellulare, chiavi, sigarette, accendino, portafoglio, occhiali, chiavetta usb (eh beh).

Donne?

Cosa ne pensate della tracolla da uomo?

O dovrò iniziare a considerare di usare gli orifizi naturali?
Vorrei evitare di arrivare a ciò.
Credo che possa creare fastidio.

Potrei sempre appendermi le chiavi sulle corna :carneval:


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a questi livelli, ma si.
> 
> Sto pensando di comprarmi una borsa da uomo.
> 
> ...


bè ce ne sono di carine...dov'è il problema?


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè ce ne sono di carine...dov'è il problema?


Che non mi convincono 

Ma forse perchè qua tra le nebbie siamo dei cazz di retrogadi sottosviluppati !!


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che non mi convincono
> 
> Ma forse perchè qua tra le nebbie siamo dei cazz di retrogadi sottosviluppati !!


se non ti convince non prenderla........
ma poi non risolveresti il problema....e io - fossi in te - non utilizzerei gli orifizi naturali come porta oggetti


----------



## aristocat (5 Ottobre 2011)

Ultimo prendi le borse maschili a tracolla di Piquadro
sono belline da matti :singleeye:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ti convince non prenderla........
> ma poi non risolveresti il problema....e io - fossi in te - *non utilizzerei gli orifizi naturali come porta oggetti*


Ok sul grassetto concordiamo


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ultimo prendi le borse maschili a tracolla di Piquadro
> sono belline da matti :singleeye:


adesso vado a curiosare, grazie del consiglio!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ultimo prendi le borse maschili a tracolla di Piquadro
> sono belline da matti :singleeye:


Io ne ho presa una per provare ( non di piquadro)...ma mi fa senso...mi sento un po' checca con la borsa da uomo...


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ne ho presa una per provare ( non di piquadro)...ma mi fa senso...mi sento un po' checca con la borsa da uomo...


ma no dai! 

e cmq quelle di Piquadro sono davvero carine!


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok sul grassetto concordiamo


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ne ho presa una per provare ( non di piquadro)...ma mi fa senso...mi sento un po' checca con la borsa da uomo...


Ecco il dunque, è esattamente la sensazione che mi dà.
Sarò retrogrado pure io


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco il dunque, è esattamente la sensazione che mi dà.
> Sarò retrogrado pure io


noooooooo dovete farci l'abitudine!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco il dunque, è esattamente la sensazione che mi dà.
> Sarò retrogrado pure io


No no...
Sai qual'è la cosa più hard che mi sono lasciato fare da una donna?
Aspetta come si dice...non lo so il termine tecnico...ma pensa mi ha fatto la cura di bellezza al viso...
ero spaventatissimo...
come me ne sarei uscito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Ottobre 2011)

sei retrogrado




le borse da uomo sono belle e utili e voi uomini come al solito vi fate un sacco di seghe mentali inutili


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei retrogrado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no...
> Sai qual'è la cosa più hard che mi sono lasciato fare da una donna?
> Aspetta come si dice...non lo so il termine tecnico...ma pensa mi ha fatto la cura di bellezza al viso...
> ero spaventatissimo...
> come me ne sarei uscito?


la pulizia del viso!!

cazzo spero ne sia valsa la pena ... beh hai capito in quale senso


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei retrogrado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh mi hai segato le gambe come si suol dire


----------



## Irene (5 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh mi hai segato le gambe come si suol dire


....nà katanata praticamente !!!.......


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ....nà katanata praticamente !!!.......


m'hai preceduto! baci bellezza!


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Ottobre 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ....nà katanata praticamente !!!.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Ottobre 2011)

Prova a considerare anche lo zainetto ... è comodissimo e ti viene meno facilmente il torcicollo ... ed è anche abbastanza insolito. Ci sono in tutte le misure e tutti i colori, in pelle, stoffa, plastica. Se hai molti oggetti e viaggi molto, consiglio lo zainetto in pelle, altrimenti in fibra sintetica.

Sconsiglio l'apertura "Sesamo, apriti" a singola tirata/premuta e svuota tutto


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se non ti convince non prenderla........
> ma poi non risolveresti il problema....e io - fossi in te - non utilizzerei gli orifizi naturali come porta oggetti


auhahaahahaah!!!! ecco perchè forse ho la borsa a tracollo da almeno 15 anni.
US di dove sei ?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

US shhhh detto tra noi uomini  ci possiamo nascondere cellulari preser.... e ... 
Mi raccomando muti che se leggono le donne poi controllano


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Prova a considerare anche lo zainetto ... è comodissimo e ti viene meno facilmente il torcicollo ... ed è anche abbastanza insolito. Ci sono in tutte le misure e tutti i colori, in pelle, stoffa, plastica. Se hai molti oggetti e viaggi molto, consiglio lo zainetto in pelle, altrimenti in fibra sintetica.
> 
> Sconsiglio l'apertura "Sesamo, apriti" a singola tirata/premuta e svuota tutto


Mah lo vedo un pò scomodo.. no non viaggio molto, ma per lavoro uso il pc portatile che porto avanti con me.
Diciamo che lo zainetto lo vedo più metropolitano.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> US shhhh detto tra noi uomini  ci possiamo nascondere cellulari preser.... e ...
> Mi raccomando muti che se leggono le donne poi controllano


Non è che ci debba nascondere nulla, io sono un bravo ragazzo.
O un coglione, dipende dai punti di vista 

Abito tra le verdi radure delle padane valli.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non è che ci debba nascondere nulla, io sono un bravo ragazzo.
> O un coglione, dipende dai punti di vista
> 
> Abito tra le verdi radure delle padane valli.


Terù e retrogado!! 

Sono palermitano! non arrabbiarti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Terù e retrogado!!
> 
> Sono palermitano! non arrabbiarti.


Tranquillo!


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non è che ci debba nascondere nulla, io sono un bravo ragazzo.
> O un coglione, *dipende dai punti di vista *
> 
> Abito tra le verdi radure delle padane valli.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

Più che altro che v'hanno fatto le infradito ?  

Tiè, comprate uguali uguali a San Salvador de Bahia e sono una pantofola.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che altro che v'hanno fatto le infradito ?
> 
> Tiè, comprate uguali uguali a San Salvador de Bahia e sono una pantofola.
> 
> View attachment 4257


Ma ci vai in giro anche


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma ci vai in giro anche


Sure. D'estate al mare solo infradito. Ovvio che non le metti per andare la sera a cena. Ma d'estate, anche in città durante il giorno, perchè no ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sure. D'estate al mare solo infradito. Ovvio che non le metti per andare la sera a cena. Ma d'estate, anche in città durante il giorno, perchè no ?


Lo so che vanno di moda, ma a me fanno 'acare 
Ok per il mare, ma secondo me stop li, o a casa tra le mura domestiche.

Imho ovviamente


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

I gusti son gusti ovviamente. Ma d'estate, anche in città, se devo tipo andare a comprare il pane al volo, col cavolo che mi vesto di tutto punto, pantaloncini, maglietta e infradito. Oppure quando stò andando al mare: col cavolo che parto da casa con le scarpe e poi me le tolgo appena arrivati in spiaggia, parto da casa con le infradito


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

:unhappyssignur


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I gusti son gusti ovviamente. Ma d'estate, anche in città, se devo tipo andare a comprare il pane al volo, col cavolo che mi vesto di tutto punto, pantaloncini, maglietta e infradito. Oppure quando stò andando al mare: col cavolo che parto da casa con le scarpe e poi me le tolgo appena arrivati in spiaggia, parto da casa con le infradito


ok questa ci sta tutta


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2011)

Se l'uomo ha bei piedi e belle caviglie, l'infradito è molto sexi per me. Per quanto riguarda la borsa da uomo... ce l'hanno sia mio marito che mio figlio, adesso tra i ragazzi è normalissima, tra i-pod, cellulare, portafoglio... hanno sempre un sacco di roba : negozio di articoli sportivi, dagli 8 ai 16 euri, ce ne sono per tutti i gusti


----------



## Tubarao (6 Ottobre 2011)

E comunque la borsa per me sarebbe un disastro. Siccome sono uno che si perde sempre le cose, avrei grossi problemi. Cioè se mi perdessi gli occhiali, mi sono perso solo gli occhiali, se mi perdessi il telefonino, mi sono perso il telefonino, se mi perdessi la borsa.....mi perdo tutto con un botta sola.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Terù e retrogado!!
> 
> Sono palermitano! non arrabbiarti.


[video=youtube;drow4SBdUaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drow4SBdUaU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sure. D'estate al mare solo infradito. Ovvio che non le metti per andare la sera a cena. Ma d'estate, anche in città durante il giorno, perchè no ?


Ehm e se io dico che ci vado ben vestito e con le infradito? a cena dico!!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque la borsa per me sarebbe un disastro. Siccome sono uno che si perde sempre le cose, avrei grossi problemi. Cioè se mi perdessi gli occhiali, mi sono perso solo gli occhiali, se mi perdessi il telefonino, mi sono perso il telefonino, se mi perdessi la borsa.....mi perdo tutto con un botta sola.


auahahahahaahahah


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;drow4SBdUaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drow4SBdUaU&feature=related[/video]


MITICO FRANCO FRANCHIIIIIII!!!!!

Ma attaccato al collo era una borsetta?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Conte ho conosciuto franco ed anche ciccio... e tantissimi altri attori..... ed attrici ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Conte ho conosciuto franco ed anche ciccio... e tantissimi altri attori..... ed attrici ;-)


Maddai...sai invece io avevo il prof di paleografia musicale siciliano...Nino Albarosa...ci parlava sempre dei suoi studi giovanili con Pippo Baudo...
SIcilia? San Martino alle Scale, Monreale, e soprattutto duomo di Messina...che organi!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai...sai invece io avevo il prof di paleografia musicale siciliano...Nino Albarosa...ci parlava sempre dei suoi studi giovanili con Pippo Baudo...
> SIcilia? San Martino alle Scale, Monreale, e soprattutto duomo di Messina...che organi!


No pippuzzo non l'ho mai conosciuto.
Ma per lavoro ho conosciuto tantissimi attori e personaggi dello spettacolo... e ti dirò conte..... può essere che qualcuno tra di "noi" mi ha già visto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm e se io dico che ci vado ben vestito e con le infradito? a cena dico!!


:bleah::bleah:


----------



## Eliade (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a questi livelli, ma si.
> 
> Sto pensando di comprarmi una borsa da uomo.
> 
> ...


Mio padre negli ultimi anni ha iniziato ad usare la borsa, prima andando in auto a lavoro non ne aveva bisogno. ora prende il treno e quini gli serve un qualcosa dove mettere tutto.

La scorsa settimana se ne è anche presa una più grande, così ci mette dentro anche il pranzo.^^
Tipo questa, solo un po' più grande:



L'ha pagata 10€.


----------



## Daniele (6 Ottobre 2011)

Cellulare in tasca sinistra dei pantaloni, chiavi della macchina in tasca destra, portafogli nella tasca posteriore, ecco quello che porto io in giro, oltre che la mia persona.


----------



## Eliade (6 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cellulare in tasca sinistra dei pantaloni, chiavi della macchina in tasca destra, portafogli nella tasca posteriore, ecco quello che porto io in giro, oltre che la mia persona.


 Dalle mie parti mettere il portafoglio nella tasca posteriore...è come regalarlo ai borseggiatori! :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti mettere il portafoglio nella tasca posteriore...è come regalarlo ai borseggiatori! :carneval:


Più che altro io mi son giocato un bancomat e il codice fiscale tenendolo nella tasca posteriore!
Carina la borsa di tuo papà.


----------



## Eliade (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Più che altro io mi son giocato un bancomat e il codice fiscale tenendolo nella tasca posteriore!


 Anche! Non si fermano davanti a nulla! X-D


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti mettere il portafoglio nella tasca posteriore...è come regalarlo ai borseggiatori! :carneval:


Vero...eh?
Ma come mai...da noi non ci sono i borseggiatori?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...eh?
> Ma come mai...da noi non ci sono i borseggiatori?


Ma che hai sangue siculo nelle vene?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma che hai sangue siculo nelle vene?


No celtico!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No celtico!


BUGIARDOOOO!! se non hai sangue siculo nelle vene allora dovresti ammettere che sei il capo dei borseggiatori!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> BUGIARDOOOO!! se non hai sangue siculo nelle vene allora dovresti ammettere che sei il capo dei borseggiatori!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)




----------



## Ultimo (7 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 4264


Stavolta non ho capito io -.- 

spè fuck l'ho capito!


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Stavolta non ho capito io -.-
> 
> spè fuck l'ho capito!


eh beh un pò per uno.
Fa sempre pò.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...eh?
> Ma come mai...da noi non ci sono i borseggiatori?


cavolo ...è vero:voi avete solo criminali del calibro di felice maniero, il serial killer stevanin e il buon figlio di famiglia pietro maso.


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...eh?
> Ma come mai...da noi non ci sono i borseggiatori?


 Risposta:





Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo ...è vero:voi avete solo criminali del calibro di felice maniero, il serial killer stevanin e il buon figlio di famiglia pietro maso.




P.S. Conte...vuoi che ti risponda davvero?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo ...è vero:voi avete solo criminali del calibro di felice maniero, il serial killer stevanin e il buon figlio di famiglia pietro maso.


AHAHAHAHAAHAH...ma sai che io pietro maso lo conosco per davvero?
Na roba incredibile...AHAHAHAHAHA...quando era in un bar...e entrava gente...ahahahahaah...soffriva come un cane se non guardavano lui...non dimenticherò mai una discussione sulle BMW di lusso, tra lui e Carlo Celadon...AHAHAHAHAAH...
Ma non accumunare Maniero A Pietro Maso...
Pietro Maso era un bambinone viziato, una zucca vuota...felicetto Maniero...un uomo molto pericoloso...

[video=youtube;hdLv9VOobHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdLv9VOobHM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Risposta:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Conte...vuoi che ti risponda davvero?


I nostri mondi sono diversi.
Visto ieri le classifiche tassisti milanesi e romani?
Tutti luoghi comuni...


----------



## Eliade (8 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I nostri mondi sono diversi.


Allora non sparare frasi ironiche che, già una volta te lo dissi, ti fanno poco onore, tanto per dirla con gentilezza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora non sparare frasi ironiche che, già una volta te lo dissi, ti fanno poco onore, tanto per dirla con gentilezza.


Uffa non si può mai ridere e scherzare...eh?
Almeno l'hai visto il video di Balasso? Eh?
L'ironia e il sarcasmo non fanno parte delle mie corde...
E' che le cose sono come sono.
Ognuno ha le proprie rogne da gestire.
Ogni realtà ha i suoi pregi e difetti.
Poi è questione di mentalità, di forma mentale, di culture, ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...
Prova a pensarci un attimino...
Nessuno da noi si sogna di dire...lo stato deve trovare posti di lavoro...ma da noi si dice...maledetto stato che ci tocca mantenerlo...faremo meglio senza...arrangiandoci...


----------



## Daniele (9 Ottobre 2011)

L'uomo si porta già in giro una borsa...perchè averne un'altra???


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'uomo si porta già in giro una borsa...perchè averne un'altra???


Forse perchè se provi a ficcare dentro la borsa di cui parli portafoglio chiavi cellulare non stai comodo?


----------



## Sole (10 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Donne?
> 
> Cosa ne pensate della tracolla da uomo?


A me non dispiace, se è di dimensioni contenute e inequivocabilmente maschile, meglio tinta unita.


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a questi livelli, ma si.
> 
> Sto pensando di comprarmi una borsa da uomo.
> 
> ...


Ciao ultimo, bella l'idea per le chiavi. Pensa che qui, proprio qui, nessuno ci aveva mai pensato. 

Io la uso, anche se ultimamente tendo a non portarla per sentirmi libero.

Ci porto tutto quello che mi serve. Anche il caricabatterie, lo spuntino.....all'occorrenza insomma.

Vai di Piquadro e non avrai dubbi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Ottobre 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ciao ultimo, bella l'idea per le chiavi. Pensa che qui, proprio qui, nessuno ci aveva mai pensato.
> 
> Io la uso, anche se ultimamente tendo a non portarla per sentirmi libero.
> 
> ...



ascolta DM, che lui è uno che la sa lunga


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ascolta DM, che lui è uno che la sa lunga


Ciao Quin :bye:


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2011)

in realtà, se uno ha roba da portare con sé, c he deve fare...andare in giro con il sacchetto dell'esselunga?


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà, se uno ha roba da portare con sé, c he deve fare...andare in giro con il sacchetto dell'esselunga?


Effettivamente...


----------



## passante (10 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ne ho presa una per provare ( non di piquadro)...ma mi fa senso...mi sento un po' checca con la borsa da uomo...





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco il dunque, è esattamente la sensazione che mi dà.
> Sarò retrogrado pure io


  andate tranquilli: vi assicuro che borsa/non borsa non è una discriminante per la gayezza  anzi, vi dirò, io non ce l'ho nemmeno


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> andate tranquilli: vi assicuro che borsa/non borsa non è una discriminante per la gayezza  anzi, vi dirò, io non ce l'ho nemmeno


Mi sono espresso male...la gayezza non c'entra...
Con l'espressione mi sento un po' checca, io dico: effeminato.
Per esempio: sono anni che un'amica che fa l'estetista, ci prova almeno a farmi una lampada.
O la pulizia del viso.

Non se ne parla.
Per me è da checca.

Anche mettermi alle mani una qualsiasi crema, è da checca.

Ma intendo dire, la mia idiosincrasia a qualsiasi barlume di forma o cosa che sia da effeminato.
Ne sono terrorizzato.


----------



## dottor manhattan (11 Ottobre 2011)

Ahahahahah, Passante sei un grande.....la gayezza


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> andate tranquilli: vi assicuro che borsa/non borsa non è una discriminante per la gayezza  anzi, vi dirò, io non ce l'ho nemmeno


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male...la gayezza non c'entra...
> Con l'espressione mi sento un po' checca, io dico: effeminato.
> Per esempio: sono anni che un'amica che fa l'estetista, ci prova almeno a farmi una lampada.
> O la pulizia del viso.
> ...


Lampada: no
Pulizia viso: te la faccio io in segreto e non lo diciamo a nessuno.   Fa bene e hai un aspetto migliore dopo, sai quante donzelle in più attiri dopo?!?!?!?
Crema mani: che diamine, sei un organista, dovresti tenerci alle mani no? La notte prima di andare a dormire, anche qualcosa tipo nivea, al mattino sono tutte morbide, e in vista dell'inverno è cosa buona e giusta, eviti quelle screpolature dolorose sulle nocche.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male...la gayezza non c'entra...
> Con l'espressione mi sento un po' checca, io dico: effeminato.
> Per esempio: sono anni che un'amica che fa l'estetista, ci prova almeno a farmi una lampada.
> O la pulizia del viso.
> ...


Ok conte allora io appartengo alla categoria gayezza  me faccio la lampada me metto le cremine sotto gli occhi, me metto il correttore e la crema nel viso e mani. auahhhaaahahaha il resto non lo dico va! evviva i gayyyy 

PS contuzzo alle femmine piaccio... ;-) poi te dico qualche trucco per le borse sotto gli occhi ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lampada: no
> Pulizia viso: te la faccio io in segreto e non lo diciamo a nessuno.   Fa bene e hai un aspetto migliore dopo, sai quante donzelle in più attiri dopo?!?!?!?
> Crema mani: che diamine, sei un organista, dovresti tenerci alle mani no? La notte prima di andare a dormire, anche qualcosa tipo nivea, al mattino sono tutte morbide, e in vista dell'inverno è cosa buona e giusta, eviti quelle screpolature dolorose sulle nocche.


Porc mi sono dimenticato ieri sera l'unguento per le unghie....ma porc...
Ma guarda che suonare....vuol dire anche avere spesso male alle mani eh?
Bisogna soffrire sulle tastiere e non sfidare la fortuna....


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok conte allora io appartengo alla categoria gayezza  me faccio la lampada me metto le cremine sotto gli occhi, me metto il correttore e la crema nel viso e mani. auahhhaaahahaha il resto non lo dico va! evviva i gayyyy
> 
> PS contuzzo alle femmine piaccio... ;-) poi te dico qualche trucco per le borse sotto gli occhi ;-)


Scusa ma le borse sotto agli occhi non sono affascinanti?
Perchè se ce le ha Benicio del Toro è un figo e se ce le ho io sono un tossico?

Questi e molti altri misteri tra poco, sullo stesso canale.
Non andate via.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ok conte allora io appartengo alla categoria gayezza  me faccio la lampada me metto le cremine sotto gli occhi, me metto il correttore e la crema nel viso e mani. auahhhaaahahaha il resto non lo dico va! evviva i gayyyy
> 
> PS contuzzo alle femmine piaccio... ;-) poi te dico qualche trucco per le borse sotto gli occhi ;-)


Sei uno yuppies...o un paninaro?
Ma scusa uno de Palermo ha bisogno della lampada? Ma dove siamo?
A me sembra che i siciliani siano tutti mori, e di scura carnagione...

Forse dovreste portare dall'estetista le donne no?
Ero a Messina...
Si vedevano di quelle baffute...ma non ti dico quando ho sputato il cappuccino...passa una ragazza con i pantaloni a vita bassa e r top...ehi aveva si il ventre piatto...ma dai pantaloni...sopra spuntava la barba del pube...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei uno yuppies...o un paninaro?
> Ma scusa uno de Palermo ha bisogno della lampada? Ma dove siamo?
> A me sembra che i siciliani siano tutti mori, e di scura carnagione...
> 
> ...



:bleah::bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah:


Ma è vero eh? TI ho detto...ho sputato il cappuccino...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è vero eh? TI ho detto...ho sputato il cappuccino...


E sì che pensavo fossi intrigante per un uomo... sei lì lì dal vedere il monte di venere in fin dei conti...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è vero eh? TI ho detto...ho sputato il cappuccino...


Si si ti credo non girare il dito nella piaga, ti prego


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Ottobre 2011)

Si beh se bisogna mettersi a cercarlo tra il pelo diventa meno intrigante


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E sì che pensavo fossi intrigante per un uomo... sei lì lì dal vedere il monte di venere in fin dei conti...


Cazzo...lì c'era una boscaglia...e come dice Henry Miller...in opus pistorum...John tuesday...per farsi strada usa il machete...
Però a me il pelo piace....sono molto tinto brass in questo...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2011)

Contuzzo la mia mestra mi diceva: tu sei un acheo!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Contuzzo la mia mestra mi diceva: tu sei un acheo!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAH...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> andate tranquilli: vi assicuro che borsa/non borsa non è una discriminante per la gayezza  anzi, vi dirò, io non ce l'ho nemmeno


Quella è importante averla nel cuor durante una giornata di sole


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella è importante averla nel cuor durante una giornata di sole


La giornata di sole?
EHi pupo...guarda che sono andato da sole...spacciandomi pieno di gayezza...sisisisisisissis...
Non mi ha creduto...
Era una mossa per fare in maniera che si fidasse di me...


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> andate tranquilli: vi assicuro che borsa/non borsa non è una discriminante per la gayezza  anzi, vi dirò, io non ce l'ho nemmeno



Tu si che sei un "Uomo" :up:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E sì che pensavo fossi intrigante per un uomo... sei lì lì dal vedere il monte di venere in fin dei conti...


Cavolo se è intrigante!! penso a me quando da ragazzo uscivo i peluzzi dal costume auahahahaha.
lascialo stare a conte.. secondo me per essergli rimasto il ricordo ancora deve metabolizzare i peli che voleva ......


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2011)

ragà, conte... aneddoto per voi.
tutte le mattine al bar, entro e quasi sempre lo stesso amico la a fare colazione, ed io.... ciao amoree e lo bacio ( ehm non sulle labbra ) e nel frattempo gli palpo il culo, lui sta sempre al gioco... e qualche volta allunga la mano nei paesi bassi, ed io sto al gioco.
Morale? auahahaahhaaha col tempo per molte persone io e lui eravamo gay.
macchisenefrega di quello che pensa la gente!!!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ragà, conte... aneddoto per voi.
> tutte le mattine al bar, entro e quasi sempre lo stesso amico la a fare colazione, ed io.... ciao amoree e lo bacio ( ehm non sulle labbra ) e nel frattempo gli palpo il culo, lui sta sempre al gioco... e qualche volta allunga la mano nei paesi bassi, ed io sto al gioco.
> Morale? auahahaahhaaha col tempo per molte persone io e lui eravamo gay.
> macchisenefrega di quello che pensa la gente!!!


Beh e che dirti di me e del mio amico violinista?
Lui passò dei guai...
Fu dura convincere la sua compagna che dietro certi sms, e telefonate c'ero io...
Eh?


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2011)

La borsa non è ne gay e ne etero, dipendente dalla borsa può essere maschile o da effeminato. Quelle della Gola usate da fior fior di maschioni sono estremamente effeminate.


----------



## Eliade (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La borsa non è ne gay e ne etero, dipendente dalla borsa può essere maschile o da effeminato. Quelle della Gola usate da fior fior di maschioni sono estremamente effeminate.


 Quoto. Ma quelle femminile sembrano carine. Tra i giovani, da queste parti vanno di moda quelle della vespa...stesso modello di queste GOLA però..http://www.libreriaipzs.com/Foto/Borse\vespa\borsa vespa rossa con freccia_z.jpg


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto. Ma quelle femminile sembrano carine. Tra i giovani, da queste parti vanno di moda quelle della vespa...stesso modello di queste GOLA però..http://www.libreriaipzs.com/Foto/Borse\vespa\borsa vespa rossa con freccia_z.jpg


Se per questo io ho la felpa della vespa, ma non di queste marchette che pagano il trademark alla Piaggio, sono andato nello store a Pontedera per averla...e mi è costata troppo, ma è unica =) c'è anche la mela della pubblicità anni '80 dietro =)
Del resto le borse della Piquadro sono molto maschili, belle e comode, con il solo difetto di essere costose, ma almeno di qualità.
Quindi se si vuole evitare di sembrare uno studentello sbarbatello alquanto effemminato, ecco la soluzione!!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Ottobre 2011)

Mi sembra di ritornare a parecchi anni fa..... ero giovane esco di casa e vedo un uomo in camicia rosa, santa rosaliaaa un gayyy!! ( questo il pensiero di tutti, e vi ricordo che siamo in sicilia dove soprattutto anni fa eravamo un po indietro riguardo gli usi e consumi.)
Ma smettiamola di porci problemi che non esistono!!! voglio uscire in sandali ed andare a cena? voglio vestirmi tutto colorato da sembrare arlecchino? e ke kakkio va fatemi uscire per come voglio!
Mi esce una frase in siciliano: pari ka ci stassi scippannu un pilu inculu a iddu!


----------



## Daniele (24 Ottobre 2011)

No, il rosa no!!! Non è gay, è proprio un colore orribile.


----------



## Eliade (24 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, il rosa no!!! Non è gay, è proprio un colore orribile.


 E il mio colore preferito!!! >.<


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E il mio colore preferito!!! >.<


Eh ma lo ha detto Daniele eh?
L'uomo dalle granitiche sicurezze...
Io adoro il viola!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma lo ha detto Daniele eh?
> L'uomo dalle granitiche sicurezze...
> Io adoro il viola!


ya anche io adoro il viola. ma uso quasi esclusivamente il nero per vestirmi.( mia madre me lo diceva.. clà ti dovevi fare becchino!! )  e mò vediamo di non capire male con sto becchino


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

pari ka ci stassi scippannu un pilu inculu a iddu!

Traduzione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pari ka ci stassi scippannu un pilu inculu a iddu!
> 
> Traduzione?


provo io: pare che stesse scippando una pila di culi a dio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> provo io: pare che stesse scippando una pila di culi a dio


what? 



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ya anche io adoro il viola. ma uso quasi esclusivamente il nero per vestirmi.( mia madre me lo diceva.. clà ti dovevi fare becchino!! )  e mò vediamo di non capire male con sto becchino


Mia madre invece mi diceva: "Al funerale di chi vai oggi ?"


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pari ka ci stassi scippannu un pilu inculu a iddu!
> 
> Traduzione?


Sembra che ti stessi scippando un pelo dal culo a te!
Chiaramente bisogna capire che nei vari dialetti ogni frase ha un senso di ilarità diversa, quando si traduce in italiano.

siti chiù curiusi ri me cummari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sembra che ti stessi scippando un pelo dal culo a te!
> Chiaramente bisogna capire che nei vari dialetti ogni frase ha un senso di ilarità diversa, quando si traduce in italiano.
> 
> siti chiù curiusi ri me cummari



mi piaceva di più la traduzione di Giovanni :rotfl:


siti chiù curiusi ri me cummari = come sono curiose le donne?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

Siete più curiose delle mie comari


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siete più curiose delle mie comari


Tuba ma sei siculo o fai tutto con Babelfish?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Ottobre 2011)

cazz'è Babelfish ? 

Non sono siculo ma si capiva dai.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Ottobre 2011)

Babelfish è il traduttore automatico di Yahoo ma non credo ci sia l'opzione siculo-italiano


----------



## Ultimo (25 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> what?
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


auahhaahhahaha madòò mo che chiediamo anche la traduziione a quibble che ne dici ?


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

Il rosa è l'unico colore buono per il signor porcello, del resto ho sempre preso per il culo il mio miglior amico che aveva un maglione rosa...ogni volta che lo metteva ero costante nel trovare cose orribili a cui paragonarlo. Credo che quel maglione sia stato buttato, sia per il colore che per il taglio, decisamente da ultra ottantenne.


----------



## Eliade (25 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma lo ha detto Daniele eh?
> L'uomo dalle granitiche sicurezze...
> Io adoro il viola!


 Conte, per favore evita...non m'interessano le tue crociate contro Daniele...^^
Il viola mi piace meno...


----------



## Daniele (25 Ottobre 2011)

IL rosa in una donna va anche bene, ma in un uomo...bhe non sarà gaio, ma è estremamente effminato. Ovviamente per uno contro la moda come me bisogna considerare che ogni tanto vengo ad essere alla moda anche io, con il mio melanzana e il blu ed il grigio


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte, per favore evita...non m'interessano le tue crociate contro Daniele...^^
> Il viola mi piace meno...


Bada a te.
Nessuna crociata contro nessuno.
E tanto meno Daniele.
Caso mai dissento fortemente da tante sue affermazioni che appaiono di una pietosa sicumera.
Tutto lì.
Altro colore che io amo: il nero.


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bada a te.
> Nessuna crociata contro nessuno.
> E tanto meno Daniele.
> Caso mai dissento fortemente da tante sue affermazioni che appaiono di una pietosa sicumera.
> ...


 Che tristezza il nero..
 Io vesto molto col blu...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che tristezza il nero..
> Io vesto molto col blu...


Mah in nero mi hanno sempre detto che sto bene e che è elegante.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah in nero mi hanno sempre detto che sto bene e che è elegante.


Basta non mettere mai i boxer o le mutande nere però...............sfina


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta non mettere mai i boxer o le mutande nere però...............sfina


Beh tu sai che in fatto di mutande io ho i miei gusti no?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu sai che in fatto di mutande io ho i miei gusti no?


come come come ???


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> come come come ???


La bandiera del Conte!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> La bandiera del Conte!


Ehm ha le mutanne colorate ? .... 
Io so il perchè ehehe in un posto ha ammesso di averlo piccolo con molti colori tutto viene abbagliato !!


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm ha le mutanne colorate ? ....
> Io so il perchè ehehe in un posto ha ammesso di averlo piccolo con molti colori tutto viene abbagliato !!


uff...se vai sul suo profilo le vedi!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm ha le mutanne colorate ? ....
> Io so il perchè ehehe in un posto ha ammesso di averlo piccolo con molti colori tutto viene abbagliato !!


Ecco le bandiere della contea al completo!


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2011)

alla visione della mutanda la libido crollò come il muro di berlino


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco le bandiere della contea al completo!
> View attachment 4306


Taccia tuaaa.... dopo che simy ha scritto vai al suo profilo.... mi sono detto ok ok se avevo mezza intenzione di guardare il profilo del conte... mo manco col cappero che vado a guardare!! .. e tu che fai? auahahaah me me metti qua in bella mostra!!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Taccia tuaaa.... dopo che simy ha scritto vai al suo profilo.... mi sono detto ok ok se avevo mezza intenzione di guardare il profilo del conte... mo manco col cappero che vado a guardare!! .. e tu che fai? auahahaah me me metti qua in bella mostra!!


Ma è una collezione intimissimi iniziata nel 2008...se entri nei negozi...ne stanno producendo a raffica...sempre di nuove...ma quella dei tre teschi...eheheeheh...oramai è pezzo rarissimo! Ma anche lì sta la donna che apprezza e si diverte e quella che aborre eh? Ma chi se ne frega? Poi addosso fanno altro effettin eh?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è una collezione intimissimi iniziata nel 2008...se entri nei negozi...ne stanno producendo a raffica...sempre di nuove...ma quella dei tre teschi...eheheeheh...oramai è pezzo rarissimo! Ma anche lì sta la donna che apprezza e si diverte e quella che aborre eh? Ma chi se ne frega? Poi addosso fanno altro effettin eh?


Già... il mondo è bello proprio perchè è avariato. ops vario  ;-)


----------

